# My MKll.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

A couple of hours ago I went to GM to pick up my MKll. 

I was so elated to get it, and only wish that I had time (right now) to head out to the range with it. I have attached a photo of it, which doesn't show anything over, and above many other MKll's that have been shown on this forum. But this one belongs to ME , and I just wanted to upload a picture of mine. 

It can be seen, near the underside of the barrel, where something put a long scratch on it. I will try to see what I can do to have that minimized as much as possible, and it is the only sign of marring. The gun seems to be in great shape, and I know that I am going to be very pleased with it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

They sell a blueing marker, looks like a magic marker, that can help hide the scratch. If you take it apart to clean and you have trouble getting it back together don't force it. It is kind of tricky. I don't shoot mine all the time so I usually struggle a bit. Best thing to do if you struggle watch a you tube video. Congrats on the new pistol.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You will like it! I shoot my 22/45 alot, it's a MKIII. great to practice with.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the photo whether the gun is blued or stainless steel? If it's stainless you can polish out the scratch with some 320 wet or dry sand paper. Just polish it in the direction of the grain, kind of like polishing a pair of shoes.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Blackhawkman said:


> You will like it! I shoot my 22/45 alot, it's a MKIII. great to practice with.


It's definitely a MKll being that there is no loaded chamber indicator on the upper and the mag release location on the bottom of the grip. Looks good even with the scratch. A little cold bluing should help hide it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

desertman said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo whether the gun is blued or stainless steel? If it's stainless you can polish out the scratch with some 320 wet or dry sand paper. Just polish it in the direction of the grain, kind of like polishing a pair of shoes.


Sorry about that. Mine, is a 'blued' Target model MKll.

Initially, I had thought it was a 4" barrel, because that is what it measured - up to the ridge. However, I was later made aware that the barrel, of that gun, is to be measured up to where the cartride's rim butts into the breech. That, being the case, makes my barrel length 5-1/2 inches.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> You will like it! I shoot my 22/45 alot, it's a MKIII. great to practice with.


I am already in love with this MKll. If I ever run across another good conditioned one, in stainless (and at a decent pice) I'd surely buy it.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Why not the MK IV? Just askin.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Shady said:


> Why not the MK IV? Just askin.


Don't think that I knew anything about the MK IV at that time. In fact, I believe it was just very recent that I came across mention of it being available. Reading what I have, on it, would surely have me moving in that direction, when finances would be more permitting. If for nothing more than the ease of breakdown, for cleaning. But I know that I won't part with my MKII . I like it THAT much.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

NLAlston said:


> Don't think that I knew anything about the MK IV at that time. In fact, I believe it was just very recent that I came across mention of it being available. Reading what I have, on it, would surely have me moving in that direction, when finances would be more permitting. If for nothing more than the ease of breakdown, for cleaning. But I know that I won't part with my MKII . I like it THAT much.


So, how many rounds have you put through it so far? Having fun? 

Have you cleaned it yet? That was the only real issue I had with mine, back in the day.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Craigh said:


> So, how many rounds have you put through it so far? Having fun?
> 
> Have you cleaned it yet? That was the only real issue I had with mine, back in the day.


Hi Craigh,

I am almost ashamed to admit that I have only put a couple hundred rounds through it, thus far (and that hasn't been by choice). But, even with those few firings, it was enough for me to find great pleasure in shooting it. I know that things will pick up for me, financially, and that I will get to shoot a whole lot more, with the MKII, on a regular basis.

Also, I have not cleaned it yet. When I bought the gun it was a 'used gun' purchase, and I paid an additional $30 for the lifetime Ruger warranty, which also included one free cleaning. As I don't know anything about how much the gun might have been shot (and how well, or not, the previous owner might have taken care of it) I wished to have Gander Mountain (where the gun was purchased) perform that free cleaning for me.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you're loving it. I'd save that one free cleaning until it really needs it inside and out. In the mean time, I'd take the time to learn how myself. Admittedly, the MKII is hard to take apart and put back together, but after a couple of times, it becomes a lot easier. I promise. There are also a lot of good YouTube videos about stripping and putting it back. Watch them all. Pick the best and have it up while you're doing your first cleaning. 

Have a lot of fun and take care.

- Craig


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Same issues, hard to take apart but love to shoot it.


----------



## Jim45498 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a MKII Stainless Target I bought in 1994. Shot a box of shells and put it up and have not shot it since. It is a great 22. I am saving it for one of my Grandsons. They are old enough now but I am hanging on to it as long as I can.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I use this video to take apart and reassemble my MK III.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I got an ultrasonic cleaner from Harbor Freight for $80. The 2.5 liter one. My MK 3 22/45 was gunky enough the trigger & controls felt mushy & the slide wouldn't cycle with standard pressure ammo, as it used to. Did an 8 minute cycle with water & Simple Green Pro HD & it quickly got all the crud out. Pistol was upside down with a little of the grip sticking up out of the solution but no matter. Wiped it down & blow dried it with a can of compressed air. Slide is now smooth again & trigger is light & crisp. After taking this pistol down several times for upgrades & cleaning I grew tired of that & the only other option was get a MK 4 & spend money on upgrading it to. This was cheaper & easier. Will lube it when my DriSlide arrives. Lost mine & ordered more. Anyway, another option.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Everybody cleaning of a Mk II is no more harder than any other firearm. Every firearm is different and you need to learn what the tricks of each is. I own 3 MK II's and cleaned them thousands of times. I detail clean each time I shoot, not just the MK II's but every firearm I own. It can be a chore but that is also part of the fun of firearm ownership to me.

But what do I know, 50 years of collecting and shooting and yes cleaning.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Been working on and with Ruger Mark pistols since 1969. Over the years I've kept extensive notes as to what I've found that has gone wrong from the sublime to the very serious. I don't know of any Ruger Mark pistol versions that have not crossed my bench over those, almost 50 years. I like the Mark II pistols also, but there isn't a dang thing wrong with any of the other versions:










A fella sent me his Ruger Mark III 22/45 a few weeks ago for an addition that Ruger refused to do. This is how it arrived:










After milling and drilling:










And then after the requested sights were installed:










His son wanted to shoot this pistol using "iron sights", so now he has that choice.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

The beauty of stainless steel is how easy a boo-boo can be polished out. I love mine. Your bull barrel is sweet .
The only difficulties I had was learning the re-assembly tricks. I have a MKI Target which goes back together as easy as pie.
The MKII has a learning curve and a rubber mallet and a trick or two need to be learned.
Once the tricks are mastered ...you gonna love it. The MKII is the best of the bunch in my book .

PM me if you need /want to know the tricks I've learned to help with reassembly.
Gary


----------



## DonPepe (Nov 11, 2018)

Just adopted her today...Ruger M lll

Sry its upside down and don't know how to correct it...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a MKII 7 3/4" (I think), had it for 20 years. The first pistol I could honestly call a "tack driver." It still is. Take down is not the horror some claim, but it can be tricky at first. You have a fine life long shooter. I once won a Lobster Dinner shooting a "Smiley Face"






with mine at 10 yards.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

DonPepe said:


> View attachment 16604
> 
> 
> Just adopted her today...Ruger M lll
> ...


Not to worry Don, it'll shoot just as well in that position. The side-ways 'gansta style' not so much.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

DonPepe said:


> View attachment 16604
> 
> 
> Just adopted her today...Ruger M lll
> ...


You may be aware of it, or maybe not, but your Mark III is sort of a rare version of the Mark III with the 4 ½ inch barrel. Not many were made. It took me almost 2-years to finally find the one I have:


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the MKII with the 6 7/8" tapered barrel. It's the accuracy standard I gauge all my other .22's against. The only one close is the CZ Kadet Kit on the CZ 75D frame. Cleaning it is not fun, but what are you going to do? .


----------

